# Cherry Burl from Gary Max



## ed4copies (Oct 25, 2006)

When a guy is nice enough to add a "freebee" to your on-line "deal", I think it should be made known.  So, I present one of the pieces Gary included with my recent purchase of skins (including the elephant JimGo wanted):

Now, Jim could have done a better job with the cherry, but here's my attempt:
















THANKS, Gary!!


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 25, 2006)

Dang you did that proud. 
You know Christmas that was your Christmas gift----LOL


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 25, 2006)

GAry,

I sincerely hope it will be SOMEONE's Christmas gift.

Thanks again!![][]


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice.  Did you fill that reddish section on the first pen, or is that natural.  Either way, nice.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris, 

It is 2 views of the same pen and, yes, I exhibited my very limited skills with filling with crushed stone powder.  (This one turned out OK, that makes me about 1 for 20 success!)


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 25, 2006)

Great looking pen.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 25, 2006)

Purty pen!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2006)

(Insert both hands of chest gasping for air smiley here)
(Turn on Fred Sanford voice)
"Hold on Elizabeth I'm coming, I'm coming!"
_(get your minds out of the gutter and turn off the Fred Sandford voice)_


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 25, 2006)

A bit dramatic, Eagle.

Don't worry, I'll post plastic again soon!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 25, 2006)

YOU TURN WOOD????????????



Not bad for a plastic man. []


----------



## clement (Oct 25, 2006)

very beautifull i like this one particulary []

nice wood !

clem


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## kkwall (Oct 26, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 26, 2006)

I demand a RE-DO on Gary's sale!!!! []  Nice job Ed!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey, Jim,

Would you like to buy a couple cherry burl blanks??

Think I would part with them for about, oh, say fifty bucks??????!!!!![][][]

Might throw in a little square of elephant!![}][}][}]


----------



## JimGo (Oct 26, 2006)

lol...hmmmm...tempting Ed!


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 26, 2006)

Heck I am thinking I need to list the dang Cherry burl for sale


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2006)

SSSSSSHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh!

Not now, Gary!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 26, 2006)

that's because Ed is going to sell his other blanks Gary.  He got lucky with this wood one, and isn't going to press his luck! []


----------



## johncrane (Oct 27, 2006)

looks realy good ED nice kit choice too.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />that's because Ed is going to sell his other blanks Gary.  He got lucky with this wood one, and isn't going to press his luck! []




OUCH!!!  It wouldn't hurt so much if it weren't so TRUE!!!

'Course, I got to try the cherry, Jim still has his $50.

Did I mention there were quite a few more pieces, Jim????!!!!
I'll post a couple if they happen to turn out!


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 27, 2006)

That's it tell everyone that you got a bunch of Cherry for Christmas----but you did spend a bunch also.
There is one little catch you aint seen yet.
The wood gets darker real fast in sun light---be careful about band/ sun lines----I had to flip mine over at the last show so the tan lines would be even---LOL


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />That's it tell everyone that you got a bunch of Cherry for Christmas----but you did spend a bunch also.
> There is one little catch you aint seen yet.
> The wood gets darker real fast in sun light---be careful about band/ sun lines----I had to flip mine over at the last show so the tan lines would be even---LOL




And I appreciate it!!!   

But, you CAN write it off on your ADVERTISING budget.  After all, if I can turn it, ANYONE can!!!!!!!!

Just call me your PR guy!!  (public relations this time, not polyresin)[][][]


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 27, 2006)

Advertising buget----To funny----Heck I am just a guy who's trying to keep food on the table.
But I do like it when a small grift makes someone else's day[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 29, 2006)

very nice cherry wood, not often you see them that nicely grained. You did a great job giving it life again.


----------

